# Rear quarter window (passenger side) wanted for R33 GTR



## whyte21james (May 7, 2014)

Hi Guys,
Anyone got Rear quarter window (passenger side) wanted for R33 GTR - small triangular window
sensibly priced though
let me know
cheers
james 
07790451557


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

They are bonded so second hand is no good 

Buy new 

Not that expense really 









OEM Nissan Rear Quarter Glass Assy LHS - BCNR33 #663101672


Compatibility: SKYLINE GT-R BCNR33 Brand: Nissan Manufacturer Part#::83307-24U01 Stock#:663101672




trust-kikaku.myshopify.com


----------



## whyte21james (May 7, 2014)

matty32 said:


> They are bonded so second hand is no good
> 
> Buy new
> 
> ...


surely removing the bond then re bonding should do it?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

its a complete unit.

honestly its way easier and better to do the job with a new item than used. it will never sit flush on a used item.

buy it new.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I have a used one. It’s located in Lincolnshire if you can collect it, safer. PM if interested as no idea what it’s worth


----------



## Cal3533 (Sep 12, 2015)

Agreed buy new. I did with my 32 and well worth them. Do it right once rather than messing about trying to get used ones to fit correctly.
That’s my two pence anyway.


----------

